# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Strategy >  Лучшие стратегии

## S1mple

От себя хочется добавить, что на страницах это темы хочется увидеть не просто механическое перечисление названий вкупе со смайликом -
Есть насущная потребность видеть, как минимум, развернутый рассказ об этой стратегии. В любом случае это должно (хотелось бы, конечно же) быть подробным рассмотрением тех сторон игры, которые и делают её самой лучшей.
Донесите до других Ваши чувства к этой игре.
В будущем планируется создание топов и опроса с целью определить самую-самую.


*------------**От модератора------------
*Внимание! Просьба аргументировать свое мнение, посты без аргументов будут тереться, а авторы получат предупреждение.*
------------**От модератора------------
*

----------


## xpom12

Добрый день.
Стратегия Mlgame  очь инетесная, а главное возможен вывод игровой волюты чж, вообще жанр игры военно-политическая стратегия, напоминает Героев.. Отстраиваеш замок .нанимаеш вояков, и дальше войны. Главное не нарватся на более сильного игрока, ибо может полностью уничтожить.

----------


## Hrisard

Пожалуй для меня лучшей стратежкой была и будет Радалер и Генералы)

----------


## Shahir_iz_ada

Так залип во второй медиваль, что остальное даже пробовать некогда) подскажите аналоги, которые точно вкатят, ну кроме модов и дополнений

----------


## garrigreen

А мне все стратегии нравятся,с детства мой любимый жанр игр.

----------


## Takoiruda

Для меня первой и любимой стала Блицкриг. Отличная игра с множеством дополнений

----------

